# Do YOU see anything?



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Adventures with Dad. They love em.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

That's so cute!

It took me a second to figure out what your avatar was. It looked like a giant head at first, but now I see the adorable nigie.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

such excitement!! did anything jump out at them? lol


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Hahaha! No surprises this time! They are really curious critters though.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oak Hollow,that was my Buttercup at one month. She still tries to sleep in my lap!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh that is so funny , ROFL ! I love it 
You should print that out and put that caption on the bottom , too funny !


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Cute!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Everytime I look at this photo I crack up , lolol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's just too cute!!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Hahaha! Thanks guys. My goats definitely keep me entertained. Goats are good for what ails ya!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

OakHollowRanch said:


> That's so cute!
> 
> It took me a second to figure out what your avatar was. It looked like a giant head at first, but now I see the adorable nigie.


I still can't see it! Looks like a weird pelt to me.

It's like those silly 3d art posters; I could never see the dolphin, either.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Hint; She is sleeping curl up with her head folded back like a fawn. Look for the ear! LOL! I probably only see it cause I took the picture.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

It took me a while too , keep looking , "its" the same color as the 
backround  Very cute too !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks like a orange color , maybe that will help


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> Hint; She is sleeping curl up with her head folded back like a fawn. Look for the ear! LOL! I probably only see it cause I took the picture.


Lol I see it now, I could not figure it out I thought it was an alpaca face to be honest. It's like an optical illusion. Very cute.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Looks like a orange color , maybe that will help


I meant to say collar


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> Hint; She is sleeping curl up with her head folded back like a fawn. Look for the ear! LOL! I probably only see it cause I took the picture.


She's on your lap! Didn't take me all afternoon, and I definitely didn't need my son to show me the goaty!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Lol!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

ROFL !! Im glad you found it  Isnt she adorable , lolol


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Buttercup is still my cuddlier. Too big for my lap though! When she was little she would curl up in my lap after every bottle. She is four and a half months now : )


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

She is! That's a sweet baby to be able to sleep that soundly in a lap!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh how cute! They're so curious!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

They love a good adventure.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

OakHollowRanch said:


> That's so cute!
> 
> It took me a second to figure out what your avatar was. It looked like a giant head at first, but now I see the adorable nigie.


I still can't see it, I blew it up to 400% and still can't tell what it is. But I have trouble with a lot of the avatars that way.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Okay I finally saw it, it took the orange collar suggestion for me to find it.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

LOL! That picture has been so fun. The collar suggestion was a good one.


----------

